# Best blood trailing dog breed?



## gobblerbuster (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm about to invest in a good deer tracking dog. I am color blind and have a terrible time finding a blood trail, much less staying on it when I do find it. So I think I may break on down and get one. Any of ya'll have any good ones? What breed do you think would be the best at this? I am a veterinarian, and I have heard of several breeds that are used from beagles to daschunds to labs. Want some info before I break down and get one.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Oct 9, 2009)

Wiener dogs:thumbs_up


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

I have heard that Jack Russell's are good.


----------



## snoitcelfer (Dec 7, 2010)

I have heard that German wire-haired dachshunds are one of the best at blood tracking. I know of several women hunters that have trained these dogs to blood track and they are extremely adapt.


----------



## RH6898 (Jul 6, 2004)

im interested to know as well.


----------



## Fldeerslayer (Jan 14, 2009)

Basset hound, There just a short blood hound.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

I have beagles.They make great family dogs.Easy to train to trail blood.There are several breeds that will make great blood dogs and family pets.


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

What about labs?


----------



## snoitcelfer (Dec 7, 2010)

I would imagine any sporting dog would do well, just depends on drive and training.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Regardless of the breed, buy a pup bred for the purpose.

There are a bunch of Labs that won't fetch a feather.

Here is a great book on the subject.http://www.born-to-track.com/book/order-info.htm

John Jeanneney uses Wirehaired Dachshunds, from German lines, but there are other breeds that are purpose bred for blood tracking, like the Bavarian Mountain Hound.

The breeding, is more important than the breed. The breeding should have been based on selection for ability, not because the Sire and Dam "have papers".


----------



## Stickem' (Nov 10, 2006)

The best tracking dog I ever saw was my Bro in Law's Rottweiler. He would actually track through swamps. I never saw him lose a dear. As soon as you would put his collar with a cowbell on he knew it was game time and would cry like a baby until you told him to track, he lived for it. He had a soft mouth and also loved to retrieve ducks, geese and doves, we never told him he was a Rottweiler and not a Lab....


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

I got a Blue Lacy for blood tracking. Smartest dog I've ever owned. He's got a great nose and a heck of a hog dog too.


----------



## Lynch Mob (Jan 27, 2010)

I always wanted the good ole fashion blood Hounds, met a owner at a waterfowl who had one very large and she said there wasnt nothing he couldnt track.


----------



## gobblerbuster (Jun 15, 2007)

Million dollar question is, just cause they are "bred" to do it, how do you know they will turn out good when they get older? I have seen incredibly smart labs and extremely dumb ones. It's almost better, I think, to get one 5-6 months old that is already trained well and you know what you got. But then again I hate to miss out on the socialization of a young pup. Anyone know of a breeder that specializes in this? Lee lakosky said at our ms meeting that he was about to get a lab trained to find sheds. He was getting him from oak ridge kennels in MN. Think this same guy does blood trailing as well. Guess it's a toss up???


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Always liked beagles. They are a little skitzo, but have great personality, great noses, and are good around kids.

They are also relatively easy to train, just don't try to keep them locked up,they are escape artists.


----------



## skipper26 (Feb 28, 2008)

best one i"ve ever owned was a lab, but the best I ever used was a bluetick/beagle cross.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Derutsch-Drahthaar (German Wire-haired Pointer). Best versatile hunting dog around. http://www.drahthaar.com/ They were bred to blood trail deer as well as point and retrieve upland game and waterfowl.

Yep, my avatar shows two Goldens. Wonderful dogs, but not the "hardcore hunters" that my Drahthaar was. I still miss the "old guy".

Tom


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

I think most any dog will do as long as its trained well. Ive seen police departments use labs to sniff out drugs and stuff and they also make good family dogs. My lab sniffs all sorts of stuff around the yard and I wanna train him to be a blood tracker. Any hound will do great but if you dont give them enough attention they can be pretty bad (our neighbors never play with their beagles and they dig and wont shut up and are just horrible dogs) Little dogs seem to be pretty good to. I think most any dog can be trained and be a great blood tracker with alot of work and discipline


----------



## Monarchcx (Apr 2, 2008)

+1 on Jack Russel. I thought about this and I was close to getting a Jack Russel. African Outfitters use Jack Russell's. Beagles and Basset hounds are cheap at the humane society here. That was my second choice. Above all else, I wanted a small dog so I can control it in the woods. I didn't want a big dog because it's easier to pull out a small dog while on your knees through thickets and thorn bushes. Pulling out a full grown lab kneeling down in thickets is a PITA.

Then I had a baby and that dream was all over. Then 2 years later I had another baby. The blood tracking dog is going to have to wait.


----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)

Monarchcx said:


> +1 on Jack Russel. I thought about this and I was close to getting a Jack Russel. African Outfitters use Jack Russell's. Beagles and Basset hounds are cheap at the humane society here. That was my second choice. Above all else, I wanted a small dog so I can control it in the woods. I didn't want a big dog because it's easier to pull out a small dog while on your knees through thickets and thorn bushes. Pulling out a full grown lab kneeling down in thickets is a PITA.
> 
> Then I had a baby and that dream was all over. Then 2 years later I had another baby. The blood tracking dog is going to have to wait.


A rat terrier could be a consideration. We have two rat terriers, our female can find anything. Smart too, in fact, too smart for her own good sometimes. Our rat terrier knows names of different toys, different chewies, etc. You can tell her to get a certain toy and she will. 

I do think that most dogs, if properly pursaded and know what you want them to look for, will accomplish it. All dogs are different though, our GSP can run circles around a field and point at everything, but would not be as focused as our rat terrier to follow a blood trail. 

Don't know if that helps or not. Good luck with your dog search. 
Colette


----------



## allensfoto (Nov 19, 2010)

i have had the oppertunity to own two in my life .. the first when i was a young boy my brother-in-law gave us a beagle cross.. and then later i bought a blue tick registered champion **** hound .. that could care less about staying on a tree .. but loved to hunt .. she was my best tracker .. and tracked great on a leash.... and would'nt give up ..


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

snoitcelfer said:


> I have heard that German wire-haired dachshunds are one of the best at blood tracking. I know of several women hunters that have trained these dogs to blood track and they are extremely adapt.


Yep, I've seen one that was awesome. Problem with just any hunting breed is some haven't had the most careful breeding. Sure any dog may work but if you get a pup from parents that are both trackers- you will more than likely get a tracker.

I would look for a nose down breed vs some of the other hunting breeds


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.bloodtrackingdogs.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=69&Itemid=54


----------



## deer2fowl (Jul 6, 2008)

tguil said:


> Derutsch-Drahthaar (German Wire-haired Pointer). Best versatile hunting dog around. http://www.drahthaar.com/ They were bred to blood trail deer as well as point and retrieve upland game and waterfowl.
> 
> Yep, my avatar shows two Goldens. Wonderful dogs, but not the "hardcore hunters" that my Drahthaar was. I still miss the "old guy".
> 
> Tom


X2!!!!! www.VDD-GNA.org Awsome Versatile Hunting Dog!
Blood,Squirrel,Rabbit,Fox,****,Duck,Geese,Upland Bird,Shed Antlers,Muskrat..................................................................Endless!


----------



## vermin8r (Oct 25, 2009)

flopduster said:


> http://www.bloodtrackingdogs.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=69&Itemid=54


just ask John Engelken . best bloodtracking dogs in the country are his bloodhounds.hands down. his dog jesse trailed a buck a full day later after an all night pouring rain.


----------



## unklechris (Mar 23, 2008)

tguil said:


> Derutsch-Drahthaar (German Wire-haired Pointer). Best versatile hunting dog around. http://www.drahthaar.com/ They were bred to blood trail deer as well as point and retrieve upland game and waterfowl.
> 
> Yep, my avatar shows two Goldens. Wonderful dogs, but not the "hardcore hunters" that my Drahthaar was. I still miss the "old guy"
> 
> Tom


I agree with you 110%! My uncle is with. His second and they have both been amazing! Never lost a deer and he's. Found deer other people's deer they have shot days later! Plus those dogs point great and love the water. By far the most versitle hunting dog I've ever seen.


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

I've got a bloodhound and he will track anything. Tracking is his favorite thing to do, he doesn't care what it is.


----------



## BlueRidge (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a miniature wirehair dachshund that is an awesome tracker. He has found every deer I've put him on, some with very little blood. A good tracking dog must be able to match individual hoof scent to the blood so he can stay on the right deer when it stops bleeding.( if you had good blood the whole way you wouldn't need a dog) I've seen him track deer that have stopped bleeding through thickets where we were jumping other deer and crossing fresher tracks, yet he stayed on the deer we were tracking. He's small enough that he makes an excellent house pet and is easy to transport. Not German bred or anything special, found him in an add in local paper.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Oct 9, 2009)

Dont know about tracking deer but they love going after groundhogs


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

My beagle has an unbelievable nose. I've had a few people tell me that beagles will bloodtrail. I've always wanted to take her out to see if she would follow blood, but I hunt too far from home to go get her and put her to work. She's a friendly little dog and she loves the scent of rabbits. But she won't obey my commands unless she wants to, unless I have a treat for her. She will do anything for deer jerky. I never turn her loose outdoors because she won't come to me. I don't know how rabbit hunters ever catch their beagles.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bowhuntertim said:


> I've got a bloodhound and he will track anything. Tracking is his favorite thing to do, he doesn't care what it is.


I have a part Lab part Red Bone **** Hound and he has a nose like I have never seen before.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, the guy around here that has a blood tracker has a Dachsund, but he thinks the best blood tracking dog there is would be a Bavarian Mountain Hound.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

gobblerbuster said:


> I'm about to invest in a good deer tracking dog. I am color blind and have a terrible time finding a blood trail, much less staying on it when I do find it. So I think I may break on down and get one. Any of ya'll have any good ones? What breed do you think would be the best at this? I am a veterinarian, and I have heard of several breeds that are used from beagles to daschunds to labs. Want some info before I break down and get one.


Yellow lab!!! Got to remember that you are only putting the dog to work very little if you just use it for deer!! The yellow lab can be used for everything, such as bird hunting, rescue, and indoor family member, drug dog, seeing dog!!! 5min a day is all that you need to work with it to start trailing!!!! Mine was taught to trail what you ask of him to trail (not just deer). Labs will also spend the whole day just looking for sheds as well.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

we use jack russel for all our tracking needs Ie. bobcat **** deer rabbit squirrel she does it all


----------



## mrmiskin (Feb 26, 2008)

Black mouth cur will trail for you and you can use them to hunt hogs also


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

Keesey said:


> I think most any dog will do as long as its trained well. Ive seen police departments use labs to sniff out drugs and stuff and they also make good family dogs. My lab sniffs all sorts of stuff around the yard and I wanna train him to be a blood tracker. Any hound will do great but if you dont give them enough attention they can be pretty bad (our neighbors never play with their beagles and they dig and wont shut up and are just horrible dogs) Little dogs seem to be pretty good to. I think most any dog can be trained and be a great blood tracker with alot of work and discipline


+1.... any dog will do.

at my camp we use the friendly mutts that come around. i have used 3 seperate mutts on 3 seperate occasions and they have lead me straight to deer. especially gut shot deer.


----------



## eastx (Dec 30, 2008)

I got a Black Mouth Cur that will follow any hot trail that I put him on. He's hell on hogs.


----------



## guruofdirt (Sep 28, 2009)

We have a jack russel rat terrier mix and hes 10 years old and has found probably a 100+ in this area during bow season our phone gets burned up.He has found them even next day if hunter didn't feel good about the shot and wanted to wait or gut shot deer so we wait til next day to retrieve and around here nasty clearcuts and cutovers where seeing blood is hard he goes right to them.Have a guy that has killed 5 pope and young's here in Stokes Co. and he has found 4 of those 5 the next day and no more blood trail than we had to go by wouldn't have found them til maybe buzzards circle. the thing with a recovery dog is you don't want them to smell nothing but blood most of the time go back where the shot was and deer are there he could care less don't even bother him but the 1 that is bleeding.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2003)

All three of my Texas Blue Lacys are blood trackers, and I can even help you get a pup right now in MS!
They are mid-sized dogs, and are extremely intelligent...








Call me at 601-940-8376 if you want more info...
Clifford


----------



## DFB73 (Oct 19, 2010)

I've got a black lab, this is my 3rd and they do great. If your in Ms and looking for one and even need help training one call Primos Game Calls and speek to Chris Ashley- His wife breeds them and trains them. 601-879-9323


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Clifford said:


> All three of my Texas Blue Lacys are blood trackers, and I can even help you get a pup right now in MS!
> They are mid-sized dogs, and are extremely intelligent...
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I didn't know you had a 3rd now! That's a good lookin trio.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Monarchcx said:


> +1 on Jack Russel. I thought about this and I was close to getting a Jack Russel. African Outfitters use Jack Russell's. Beagles and Basset hounds are cheap at the humane society here. That was my second choice. Above all else, I wanted a small dog so I can control it in the woods. I didn't want a big dog because it's easier to pull out a small dog while on your knees through thickets and thorn bushes. Pulling out a full grown lab kneeling down in thickets is a PITA.
> 
> Then I had a baby and that dream was all over. Then 2 years later I had another baby. The blood tracking dog is going to have to wait.


Just train the kids!


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

One with a personality that it won't get more than about 50 yards away from you. I have a female golden that's awesome. But they really need to be started young and work with them if you want them to be good. My uncle has one that's some kind of boxer I think, just starting, but he tracked one the next day, bone dry, not much blood, and he made easy work of it and never "ran off". I've had a male golden retriever before that would just take off. Golden retrievers are some of the smartest dogs if you can get one with the right personality etc. Females are likely better all around.


----------



## 0260b4u (Nov 17, 2008)

i cant believe that a bassett hound hasn't been mentioned. mine has never lost one. Great with kids, not real hiper. and knows when its time to get his game on. Im not sure if ll dogs are like this, but keep him on a leash, hes been known to find a deer and then leave if he catches another scent. damn hogs! On a leash hes twice the tracking dog though nose to the ground and raising cane!


----------



## 0260b4u (Nov 17, 2008)

bassett hounds are the best. If yall need any help just give him a call 1-555-cant hit [email protected]%.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Blood hounds*


----------



## gobblerbuster (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah I know chris and have met his wife twice. Heather right? My buddy Shane used to hunt with the team so I met most of the guys there. ( plus I owe chris one, he screwed me on the truth 21 turkey hunt down in FL. Never counted, so I wasn't ready when he shot!!!!)

I guess one question I have is I want a deer tracking only dog. If he does deer hogs and whatever, what keeps them on the deer you want when it comes across a hog? It wants him focused on 1 deer and that's it. Plus, curious, how do you keep him on the deer you shot when you are jumping other deer and crossing trails. That makes a great dog from s good one?


----------



## Leftydave (Mar 10, 2008)

+1 on the rat terriers ... Check out Decker rat terrier ,they will do everything ;point , retrieve ,squirells; and track..Decker is a larger breed


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

Bavarian mountain hounds ...best trackers in the world .


----------



## kskinner7 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a yellow lab that I didn't have to even 'train'. I made a bad shot on a small buck and got her out when I couldn't find blood, it was even raining and she never hesitated led me right to him. She obeys me when I call her although I put her on a leash when tracking and she's good with kids, people and other dogs.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Whatever the breed field time will make a dog.The more trails the better.Start them on easy short trails.Reward them.Then the tuff trails will come easy.My dogs don't touch the ground untill we are at the shot location.When they come out they know the task at hand.{I tote the dog{one of my beagles} then once blood is found we find the deer.


----------



## TimR (Dec 11, 2010)

Whatever the breed field time will make a dog.
I'll second that.
I have a Deutsch Kurzhaar (german shorthair) I also like the Drahthaar. 
what do you hunt?


----------



## gobblerbuster (Jun 15, 2007)

I hunt everything. But I strictly want to track deer. I think it would be a bit confusing for a dog if it tracked/hunted multiple critters. When the dog gets out to the woods, I want him focused only on deer. Too many hogs and other stuff to get sidetracked on, so I could care less if he never saw another animal.


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

Thing is a good track dog can sample whatever it is you want them to track and typically that's the track they will stay on . Having a good nose is only part of it .they have to be able to (read) the trail know what to do when its lost and not chase!


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

My 12 year old black lab tracked a yote for me last year that I arrowed a little too far back. It surprised me how he just took off without any prior hunting or tracking training.


----------



## 24Vford (Dec 13, 2008)

Catahoula would be my top choice.


----------



## TimR (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

I have trained several breeds for tracking. I specialize in off leash tracking and prefer baying dogs. I have learned that this is alot of trial and error. Some will do it, others will not. You can train most breeds to track, but the baying part must come natural. For on leash tracking you need a dog with strong nose capability. Bloodhounds, redbones, dashhounds and others that have been mentioned here. You have got to have a dog that is interested in deer and blood! Here is a pic of my dog Rusty. He will bay if he can not see me. If he sees my light he will not. He wears a bell and tracking collar. He is 10 for 12 this year. He would have found 11, but we called the hunt off due to property line restraints. He is 3/4 curr and 1/4 redbone. He is 17 months old. He will take a track off the leash. By far the smartest tracking dog that I have ever owned.


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

I think any breed would work if trained properly. Some do it without much training at all. I had a shep/husky mix that just loved to track. If I hit it, she would imediately know what I wanted and took great joy in her ability to find it before me. I took her on rabbit hunts to retrieve (again no training) as well as any time I had even the slightest trouble with trailing a hit deer/ yote. The only thing I ever had a problem with was if I started her too soon. She had a vet visit after latchin on to a deer's rear leg and getting kicked around. She never did that again.


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

No disrespect doctor, Check the breeding charts on why the breeds were developed. Many breed hunt , and can be great blood trackers.. Have fun in your search!


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

My Beagles do an awesome job Dixie can and has trailed ants so a blood trail is a non issue for her


----------



## MTHS shooter (Nov 5, 2007)

I would definately go with the lab...... I used my lab (untrained to find blood) to pick up a blood trail I lost. He found the blood about 100 yrds from where I lost it, Which led to me finding my deer.


----------



## Bobman (Dec 18, 2004)

to the people that are wondering how a dog can do multiple tasks like hunting other game and tracking wounded deer

you train the dog to track using a harness and a leash so that the dog learns when that harness is on him his job is to track the blood trail you put him on and not to hunt other things. That harness is never ever ever put on the dog unless he is to track. Dogs learn by association and repetition. With some time the dog will immediately KNOW that if the harnes in on he is supposed to track. Its pretty simple really. Its a bad idea to allow a dog to track off leash because a dog even at a walk will leave you behind especially in the dark woods.

Most any breed will learn to track but the smaller dogs like dachunds and beagles will not drag you around like a GSP or lab will w. I use GSPs and lab because I also use them for bird hunting but if I just wanted a dog to trail deer I would train a small dog.

dogs are smart and learn this easily


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

There is a great book on the subject. It is "Tracking Dogs for Wounded Deer" by John Jeanneney. It goes over everything you need to know from breeds to training. I would highly suggest finding a copy of this book if you are at all serious about a blood tracking dog. As far as breeds, the best (and only) blood tracking dog I've ever seen is Sage "the wonder dog" at Shiloh Ranch in Oklahoma. I believe that Sage has since passed away, but that dog was amazing. There was even a big write up in the Oklahoma City newspaper about her. She was a German Jagdterrior. If anyone is interested in the book, PM me.

Even though blood tracking dogs are illegal here, there's nothing illegal about taking your dog for a "walk"......


----------



## Turkeys_Fear_Me (Mar 1, 2010)

I am training a "Boglen Terrier" for sheds and trailing. He is doing Quite well so far. A Boglen terrier is a female Beagle crossed with a male Boston Terrier.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

my Pit worked great...but allways with a leash on...he could stay on the same deer no problems..but he
did pull hard when he was excited..if my deer hauler was on the back of my jeep he wanted to smell it
for hours..had him 14 1/2 years....I still miss him

bigbucks170


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

German shepherds .....thats why police /border patrol have them!


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

The woods where we hunt are so thick and swampy, that off leash tracking is the only way that we can do it. We also use larger breeds because of water and snakes. Dogs are very smart. If you will be patient and put in the time, it will pay off. Your dog wants to please you. Once he or she learns what you want they will do it. Just learn a few basics and be patient. 
When I walk up to my dog with the orange leash, he goes nuts. He knows what is fixing to happen. I give him a command, he sits, I open the door, snap the leash on him and it is game on. When he finds the deer it belongs to him until I give a little tug on his right ear. He then backs up. We take the dog out first, because there is no way to hold him back behind a deer being drug on the ground. Got to try and work on that, but I do not want to discourage him to much. I can put him on a group of several deer, with only one of them being wounded. He will take the wounded track every time. He just does this naturally.


----------



## gobblerbuster (Jun 15, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Hoyt1945 (Nov 30, 2006)

Man you are right, those wiener dogs have a nose that can track anything. Dachshunds are the best.


BlueRidge said:


> I have a miniature wirehair dachshund that is an awesome tracker. He has found every deer I've put him on, some with very little blood. A good tracking dog must be able to match individual hoof scent to the blood so he can stay on the right deer when it stops bleeding.( if you had good blood the whole way you wouldn't need a dog) I've seen him track deer that have stopped bleeding through thickets where we were jumping other deer and crossing fresher tracks, yet he stayed on the deer we were tracking. He's small enough that he makes an excellent house pet and is easy to transport. Not German bred or anything special, found him in an add in local paper.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

These


----------



## BowHood (Nov 23, 2016)

I used to bird hunt a lot and got into beagles and started rabbit hunting after bow and gun season for deer was over. Getting out of beagles for now due to a divorce, gonna get back into upland hunting. I am gonna go with a Wiredhaired Pointing Griffon. They are good size and I can also duck and goose hunt with them too. Plus I've heard they blood trail animals exceptionally well.


----------



## cdalle6 (Nov 29, 2009)

So you're looking for a "hound" to track "blood" you say? If only there was such a dog named to aptly describe these traits, like a bloodhound or something. Good luck in your search and whatever pup you choose.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

gobblerbuster said:


> Million dollar question is, just cause they are "bred" to do it, how do you know they will turn out good when they get older? I have seen incredibly smart labs and extremely dumb ones. It's almost better, I think, to get one 5-6 months old that is already trained well and you know what you got. But then again I hate to miss out on the socialization of a young pup. Anyone know of a breeder that specializes in this? Lee lakosky said at our ms meeting that he was about to get a lab trained to find sheds. He was getting him from oak ridge kennels in MN. Think this same guy does blood trailing as well. Guess it's a toss up???


It’s in the breeding. My experience is in labs and if you buy a lab that is well papered and it’s parents and entire lineage is accredited it shows you have better odds of getting a puppy that will hunt and easily trained. Their ar stories of people for being dogs to do what they want from the aspca but your odds are not that great and a good papered dog with a long linage will give you the best chance at that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

